

What makes a good Hack-a-thon? - windust

Hi HN Community, I'm trying to organize a hack-a-thon for chi-town (that's Chicago :))and wanted to know what makes a good hack-a-thon? And what format would be the best to start with? I am the community leader of the Chicago Java Users Group, but this could be across any language/platform. Also, if you are in the area and know of someone who can sponsor (space/time/or volunteer) it would be great!<p>Thanks!
======
rman666
Coffee; many conference-room style (i.e., long) tables; many chairs; power
strips; fast, high-capacity, TESTED, wireless network and Internet access;
snacks; plenty of good food; the fewer interruptions, the better; mentors who
walk around asking the hackers if they need anything; clear rules (if it's a
contest). What else?

